# Sheryl and Lance Split??



## Bozizle (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.nationalledger.com/artman/publish/article_27262600.shtml

ohhh juicy rumors


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

What does this have to do with cycling?


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I can't believe the MTB crowd was on this before you guys.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=156521

The summary goes as follows...

They're breaking up - who cares? - she's ugly anyway - no she not - who cares? - why does anyone care about celebraties? - she's hot - and then lastly (dum dum daaaah)

it's just a rumour!


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

why is it not in the pro cycling forum


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

probably got sick of listening to her songs every day.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

rufus said:


> probably got sick of listening to her songs every day.


Maybe she got sick of _his_ song and dance regarding doping???


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Vel07 said:


> why is it not in the pro cycling forum


Why is it here at all? Sheryl is not a professional cyclist.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Big Bad John said:


> Why is it here at all? Sheryl is not a professional cyclist.


don't bother.... the poster is probably a bored housewife..


----------



## joebyrne72 (Oct 20, 2005)

*could this have had something to do with it?*

hot off the presses ....


http://www.theonion.com/content/node/41194


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

maybe she couldn't stand thread after thread of b.s. about their personal lives.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

She was in ABQ last week doing a show. Early in the day, she decided to take her Madone for a short spin on the Bosque MUT and I passed her riding my new Parlee. She picked up the speed and asked me about the bike and honestly, we just hit it off right away. Spent the rest of the day riding and then she gave me some backstage passes. I went to the concert and we went out for dinner afterwards.

Sunday, I returned from my morning ride and there's a limo parked out in front. I look down the driveway and there she is talking to my wife. The two of them told me to come in the house, they wanted to talk.

Apparently, Sheryl feels I'm her soul mate. She offered to pay my wife $950,000 to let me go. Surprisingly, she agreed - so, I'm now hooked up with Sheryl. She sent a message to Lance on his Blackberry, breaking the news. Apparently, she is so taken with me that his uber-jock-15-million-a-year thing is no longer attractive. (Truth be told, seems he was having some retirement problems and she just got sick of it.) We supposed to fly to Austin for a sit-down, face-to-face which frankly has me a bit worried. I'm taller than he is, but he weighs a lot more.

So there you have it, the real story. Please don't let it leave the room.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Way to go terry! Great stuff!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Frankly, I'm a little bit worried. I've been doing this techie thing for a million years, and transitioning to a "kept man groupie" is daunting.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

terry b said:


> She was in ABQ last week doing a show. Early in the day, she decided to take her Madone for a short spin on the Bosque MUT and I passed her riding my new Parlee. She picked up the speed and asked me about the bike and honestly, we just hit it off right away. Spent the rest of the day riding and then she gave me some backstage passes. I went to the concert and we went out for dinner afterwards.
> 
> Sunday, I returned from my morning ride and there's a limo parked out in front. I look down the driveway and there she is talking to my wife. The two of them told me to come in the house, they wanted to talk.
> 
> ...


Hey terry , if Sheryl switches to Parlee bikes , could you try to get me her old Madone?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Consider it done. You'll be riding Sheryl's Madone before the spring thaw.


----------



## ishmael (Apr 3, 2004)

*where are they*

how come we never get lance and/ or sheryl on rbr.com. How can we discuss these things without the true facts. Who did what to who and what is their story? Without them it's just...pissing in the wind...farting in the dark...smelling the roses....smelling farts in the dark...whatever. it's a waste of time. How can we get lance to tell us the down low. He's a techie bike geek he should be here too.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

terry b said:


> Consider it done. You'll be riding Sheryl's Madone before the spring thaw.


Yea! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bozizle (Jan 2, 2003)

*Hello*



Big Bad John said:


> Why is it here at all? Sheryl is not a professional cyclist.



Why would I post this somewhere else other than the general board....and it's also about Lance not just Cheryl....DOH!! Maybe next time I will post it in the Podium Girls cause that has sooo much to do with cycling....


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Bozizle said:


> Why would I post this somewhere else other than the general board....and it's also about Lance not just Cheryl....DOH!! Maybe next time I will post it in the Podium Girls cause that has sooo much to do with cycling....


Lance? Lance who?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll pass on your idea when I see him in Austin on Saturday.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

ishmael said:


> how come we never get lance and/ or sheryl on rbr.com. How can we discuss these things without the true facts. Who did what to who and what is their story? Without them it's just...pissing in the wind...farting in the dark...smelling the roses....smelling farts in the dark...whatever. it's a waste of time. How can we get lance to tell us the down low. He's a techie bike geek he should be here too.


Bastard is just toying with us. Letting us simmer. Letting us stew. Watching us fry. Eating his dust. Twiddling our thumbs. Playing grab ass. It's a monkey on our backs that's for sure.


I heard he left his kids and ran off with some floozy lady to Cincinatti. Got set up in real estate. Smart.


----------



## ishmael (Apr 3, 2004)

just tell him there's a thread about him that it would be in his interest to put his two cents into. You might want to convey that youre on his side and that that slug woman's been leaving her slug trail in far too many places and had it coming. Maybe tell about the many women who've smelt your rose and decided it stunk - that'll make him feel he's at least better of than you and that's a good feeling. Try to get him to remember the name rbr.com any way you can. If you were to repeat it three times every time you mention it that would surely work. The thing to remember is that he doesn't have to like you, he may thinking your a disgusting specimen of a human, but as long as we get him here your job is well done. take one for the team.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Bozizle said:


> Why would I post this somewhere else other than the general board....and it's also about Lance not just Cheryl....DOH!! Maybe next time I will post it in the Podium Girls cause that has sooo much to do with cycling....


who else is spliting these days? how is hincapie's wedding going?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Terry, I know you're full of it! Sheryl sold her Madone to my wife before Christmas. She said she didn't like it anymore, and was changing to Schwinn Varsity women's frame with the standard gruppo, except for a CF seatpost. So, your whole post was nothing but a fabrication.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

*crap*



terry b said:


> So there you have it, the real story. Please don't let it leave the room.


Up until the end of the second paragraph I was believing you......  

gullible snap


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Good Thread*



snapdragen said:


> Up until the end of the second paragraph I was believing you......
> 
> gullible snap


Idle spec is what the net is good for. 

I'm sure it was because she got tired of him thinking alll the time of bikes bikes bikes. It's almost as if he is more intimate with that f---ing Trek than he is with me. 

That's why I love my wife. She doesn't leave me because of my crazy bike fixation. Lance eat your heart out.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Terry, I know you're full of it! Sheryl sold her Madone to my wife before Christmas. She said she didn't like it anymore, and was changing to Schwinn Varsity women's frame with the standard gruppo, except for a CF seatpost. So, your whole post was nothing but a fabrication.


What the hell! Terry are you in contact with Sheryl? Could you tell her to be nice to Lance for a day and get a free Madone for me?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Terry, I know you're full of it! Sheryl sold her Madone to my wife before Christmas. She said she didn't like it anymore, and was changing to Schwinn Varsity women's frame with the standard gruppo, except for a CF seatpost. So, your whole post was nothing but a fabrication.



The Schwinn Varsity came with a gruppo?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

does anyone have nail polish?


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.tdfblog.com/sheryl_crow/ 

http://people.aol.com/people/articles/0,19736,1147249,00.html


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

terry b said:


> She was in ABQ last week doing a show. Early in the day, she decided to take her Madone for a short spin on the Bosque MUT and I passed her riding my new Parlee.


ROTFLMAO................
 

Man that was so funny you have me in tears here.
Thanks


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

*Its Not True!*



terry b said:


> Consider it done. You'll be riding Sheryl's Madone before the spring thaw.


 I read that Ms. Crow has left Lance for Jose Rujano, the diminutive giro podium placer. She was quoted as saying that, while not overly impressed by his looks, he did ride a C-50 and the little guy would fit nicely dangling from her key chain.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

rocco said:


> The Schwinn Varsity came with a gruppo?


Why, yes it did. A gruppo s**t.


----------

